# International know it all's?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

morning guys,
any sharp IH guys take a look at this 04' 7400. It's the only 7400 truck that I have seen ( so far , maybe there's more) with the 2 hatch panels on the hood. Could this be listed wrong/ why do some have panels and others don't? ( the salesman didn't know a lot)
Thanks
Steve

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6067305


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

xtreem3d;2041922 said:


> morning guys,
> any sharp IH guys take a look at this 04' 7400. It's the only 7400 truck that I have seen ( so far , maybe there's more) with the 2 hatch panels on the hood. Could this be listed wrong/ why do some have panels and others don't? ( the salesman didn't know a lot)
> Thanks
> Steve
> ...


Were those added in after because they cant open the hood because of the plow mount.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The plow installers do that. Can't open the hood. Or for easier access with the plow on.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not a know it all but it may be dyslexia... It may be a 4700.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mr.Markus;2041978 said:


> I'm not a know it all but it may be dyslexia... It may be a 4700.


Doors say 7400.... it's an American thing


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes most muni trucks will have the good hatches when equipped with a large plow/mount because the grill won't allow it to open. Most times the hatches will be over the dip stick and the oil fill. 

That's a heavy spec truck, wouldn't be supprised if it had a 3500rds trans. 

Good price considering it was probably 120k brand new if not more. Rust is going to be your biggest problem with that truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's a lot of work changing hood and paint when adding a plow. Our units, pin two pins on plowside and the pump and headlights swing down to access the hood.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

On my Volvo the grill stays in place when opening the hood and that opening where the grill is/was goes over the plow frame.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

LapeerLandscape;2042078 said:


> On my Volvo the grill stays in place when opening the hood and that opening where the grill is/was goes over the plow frame.


Is your bumper way out front because of that?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

PS...so should I assume that the bumpers will be set out farther or the plow mount will be need to be lower in order for hood to open?

Also, sorry to beat a dead horse but how do you think they check engine vitals on this one?
http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6367211

Finally do any of the "newer" Ih's have the grill that stays in place when you open the hood? mines a 1982 S series and the grill is cut out.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

They do that in ease of checking the fluids with the plow on, hood opens normally. Usually plow on has a light bar, or other things in the way.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That hood came from the factory that way. It's not that easy to just add them.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

This horse is completely mutilated :laughing: but it looks like some trucks have a tilt plow mount...I assume to be able to tilt hood?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

xtreem3d;2042148 said:


> Is your bumper way out front because of that?


Yes my bumper is way out front.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

They are factory options for checking fluids. They even add longer dip sticks to get them to the hatch locations. Lots of times they also come factory with extended frame rails also for plow frame installation. Newer trucks have a snowplow fixed grill option so they are not needed.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape;2042078 said:


> On my Volvo the grill stays in place when opening the hood and that opening where the grill is/was goes over the plow frame.


Good deal that's what you want. The hood hatches are a pain


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Our 7400 came with the same "butterfly hood" opens right up to the air filter cradle and dipsticks.
Although the top of the grill is also cut on ours to allow the hood to open completely around the plow ram. Only seen them on DOT trucks as ours was. Also for sale for less $ than that one if you're in the market. 7400 dt466 120k miles plow/spreader included. Went through top/bottom when we got it anything that needed fixing got fixed.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

xtreem3d;2041922 said:


> morning guys,
> any sharp IH guys take a look at this 04' 7400. It's the only 7400 truck that I have seen ( so far , maybe there's more) with the 2 hatch panels on the hood. Could this be listed wrong/ why do some have panels and others don't? ( the salesman didn't know a lot)
> Thanks
> Steve
> ...


check this out if your in the market for a IHC dump. www.auctionsinternational.com Town of Arietta I think its a 04 IHC 7400 nice truck DOT better than what your looking at view all pics. You can pick it up and drive home. Try uship get a quote on delivery Take the lowest bid for mobilization. Huge spread on price. Let me know what you think


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Steve,

You keep looking at the online classifieds from dealers. You are going to get bent over on pricing that way. PA Dot just had an auction for dozens of macks and sterlings. ODOT has had 2 or 3 in the last 8 weeks. Look online and go straight to the source and save yourself a truckload of money. I wont post how little we paid for our 4 trucks from ODOT this fall but we got 4 for a song and dance and drove them all home from the yards, 2 of them being 54k gvw tandems. Its stupid to buy from a dealer knowing this.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Maclawnco;2042573 said:


> Steve,
> 
> You keep looking at the online classifieds from dealers. You are going to get bent over on pricing that way. PA Dot just had an auction for dozens of macks and sterlings. ODOT has had 2 or 3 in the last 8 weeks. Look online and go straight to the source and save yourself a truckload of money. I wont post how little we paid for our 4 trucks from ODOT this fall but we got 4 for a song and dance and drove them all home from the yards, 2 of them being 54k gvw tandems. Its stupid to buy from a dealer knowing this.


I have to agree, I gave a little over $7000. for my Volvo with the 12 ft front blade (that I made bigger), 12 ft belly blade and the SS hyd under tailgate spreader. It looked to be in better shape then the one your looking at.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

To all you guys..thanks...never considered the auction. can someone look at this and explain the hours they list on the truck. I realize it's rough cosmetically but I would be fine with that
Steve
http://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/6303/item/city-of-syracuse-water-dept-6303-38163


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

FredG;2042550 said:


> check this out if your in the market for a IHC dump. www.auctionsinternational.com Town of Arietta I think its a 04 IHC 7400 nice truck DOT better than what your looking at view all pics. You can pick it up and drive home. Try uship get a quote on delivery Take the lowest bid for mobilization. Huge spread on price. Let me know what you think


Yes good truck...forgot to say I'm looking for an automatic..but thanks


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

xtreem3d;2042581 said:


> To all you guys..thanks...never considered the auction. can someone look at this and explain the hours they list on the truck. I realize it's rough cosmetically but I would be fine with that
> Steve
> http://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/6303/item/city-of-syracuse-water-dept-6303-38163


ThE last 2 have got to be hundredths of hours. I'd consider that truck over bid already but that's just my opinion based on what we've paid in past.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

xtreem3d;2042584 said:


> Yes good truck...forgot to say I'm looking for an automatic..but thanks


Your looking at the wrong truck. That truck is junk and is over priced. Town of Arietta #6239 and it is automatic Safety orange color www.auctionsinternational.com This truck is a 7500


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG;2042687 said:


> Your looking at the wrong truck. That truck is junk and is over priced. Town of Arietta #6239 and it is automatic Safety orange color www.auctionsinternational.com This truck is a 7500


That truck #6239 is a stick (8LL) and that nice new orange paint on that box looks good but there is a dent lower right rear box and might affect the closing of the gate.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Maclawnco;2042573 said:


> Steve,
> 
> You keep looking at the online classifieds from dealers. You are going to get bent over on pricing that way. PA Dot just had an auction for dozens of macks and sterlings. ODOT has had 2 or 3 in the last 8 weeks. Look online and go straight to the source and save yourself a truckload of money. I wont post how little we paid for our 4 trucks from ODOT this fall but we got 4 for a song and dance and drove them all home from the yards, 2 of them being 54k gvw tandems. Its stupid to buy from a dealer knowing this.


I bet them trucks you bought needed very little recon if non at all. You know the one in the truck paper came from DOT, County etc. I bet the seller bought it for about 18k if did not need much recon maybe 20k

I'm glad you got lucky and stole yours. I buy all my dumps from auctioninternational. Trucks and equipment are all in a 5hr radius. Not to bad if you get them right. There's a nice truck dump box I'm bidding on to replace one of mine.

Just curious where the macks single or tandem and what was the average bid. I'm sure the sterling brought less.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape;2042742 said:


> That truck #6239 is a stick (8LL) and that nice new orange paint on that box looks good but there is a dent lower right rear box and might affect the closing of the gate.


Sorry bro, I thought it was auto my bad.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

WilliamOak;2042521 said:


> Our 7400 came with the same "butterfly hood" opens right up to the air filter cradle and dipsticks.
> Although the top of the grill is also cut on ours to allow the hood to open completely around the plow ram. Only seen them on DOT trucks as ours was. Also for sale for less $ than that one if you're in the market. 7400 dt466 120k miles plow/spreader included. Went through top/bottom when we got it anything that needed fixing got fixed.


Please check your PM


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

xtreem3d;2042825 said:


> Please check your PM


Saw it but my inbox is full, can't delete them on my phone. Will get on a computer later.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Maclawnco;2042573 said:


> Steve,
> 
> You keep looking at the online classifieds from dealers. You are going to get bent over on pricing that way. PA Dot just had an auction for dozens of macks and sterlings. ODOT has had 2 or 3 in the last 8 weeks. Look online and go straight to the source and save yourself a truckload of money. I wont post how little we paid for our 4 trucks from ODOT this fall but we got 4 for a song and dance and drove them all home from the yards, 2 of them being 54k gvw tandems. Its stupid to buy from a dealer knowing this.


Where did you find the information on the DOT auctions?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, easy access to check engine fluids. Its a 2004, 7400, DT-466E, Made in Garland Texas. Just finished an in chassis on one.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Are in chassis reliable on the 466? I had read somewhere that they eventually develop problems?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

xtreem3d;2045396 said:


> Are in chassis reliable on the 466? I had read somewhere that they eventually develop problems?


DT466 is known as one of the most reliable engines in a medium duty truck. They been known to have a wet sleeve problem. The inframe rebuild kits are cheap and the labor is cake compared to other diesels.


----------

